# How Many Bookmarks Do You Have on Your Web Browser?



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

I have about 17 bookmarks on my Firefox web browser.

What they are:

1. Google
2. Wiibrew
3. ROM Site
4. GameFAQs
5. Gamespot
6. GBAtemp
7. deviantART
8. Facebook
9. Wikipedia
10. E-Mail (Outlook Web Access)
11. Telltale Games
12. PDRoms
13. Hack-A-Day
14. Garry's Mod Official Website
15. WiiNewz
16. Wii ISO Site
17. Housepets! (Webcomic)


----------



## prowler (May 30, 2010)

37 bookmarks in total.
On my bookmark toolbar I have, in order...
Facebook, YouTube, a chat room I visit, a forum I mod, GBAtemp, a ROM site, 4ch and imgur


----------



## Elritha (May 30, 2010)

Way too many. Something like 121... I should really clean up my bookmarks, as many of them I no longer use.


----------



## Satangel (May 30, 2010)

Around 80.
Mainly sports sites and Wii/DS hacking/gaming sites.


----------



## Trulen (May 30, 2010)

Oh wow.  I counted mines.  49.  But I have them neatly separated into folders on my bookmark toolbar, so it only seems like 20 or so.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 30, 2010)

Just counted mine (Actually I exported them out & used 'AM-Deadlink to count them)

*389* !!!!!

All of them are organised into seperate folders (Shop/Forums/Support/Work etc) with Sub-folders for different catergories (shop/mobile, shop/highstreet etc etc )


----------



## Daidude (May 30, 2010)

30 good ones.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 30, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Just counted mine (Actually I exported them out & used 'AM-Deadlink to count them)
> 
> *389* !!!!!
> 
> All of them are organised into seperate folders (Shop/Forums/Support/Work etc) with Sub-folders for different catergories (shop/mobile, shop/highstreet etc etc )


I was not expecting this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You are a bookmarkaholic.


----------



## tj_cool (May 30, 2010)

Youtube
GBAtemp
RVLution
CSG (My Guide)
WiiMC
Explosm
Failblog
Exam Schedule Site
Lessons Schedule Site
MSDNAA
Telenet

-> 11


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2010)

Similar position as CannonFoddr- if I see a good guide, writeup, tech description or something I will usually bookmark it for later use/reference. Same with news stories, films/tv shows for when I have time/hard drive space and games I am interested in.

I also have the odd big set of bookmarks for news sites (right click and bookmark all tabs) that I bookmark for later reading (especially if I only visit the site once a week or so and they have some 20 good articles a day on there) rather than leave open in the browser- I got in the habit of full shutdowns and if I left them all open between images, my connection and the amount of tabs the browser would take about 4 minutes to become useful.

On the other hand it seems I might be one of the 200 or so people that actually really like the firefox history/address bar thing so I do bookmark stuff less now.


----------



## Goli (May 30, 2010)

I have 8:
1.My school's website
2.Youtube
3.Hotmail
4.Wikipedia
5.Facebook
6.NeoGAF
7.Skoolaborate
8.Real Academia Española


----------



## ykhan (May 30, 2010)

51


----------



## Twiffles (May 30, 2010)

655 over like 5-6 years, hahaha.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 30, 2010)

About 20, and most of them are just redirects to certain sections of the temp. I used to have more though, but since my computer crashed I obviously had to look up everything again and I'm sure I forgot a lot of them. So I'd probably have about 100 now.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 30, 2010)

495. ;P Most of which are fanfic. LOL.


----------



## 431unknown (May 30, 2010)

1000's! Most are tuts and instructional how to's also some news and  information sites.


----------



## Njrg (May 31, 2010)

If I never had a Hard Drive malfunction in March, I would top Twiffles' tiara. Before the malfunction, I had files and bookmarks collected over the course of 8 years. I would estimate maybe 2800 bookmarks minimum, and I'm not making that number up. Most of them were IE type bookmarks because I didn't start using Firefox till 2008. 
Now I have only 150+

I strongly recommend people to try my bookmark toolbar arrangement. I've always been a firm believer in people doing as I command so you should definitely set up your toolbar as such with your top visited sites. Its not some Firefox secret, Its just convenient for me and I expect everyone to do as I do. Save the regular bookmarks for random sites.






*Challenge:* 100 points to who guesses all the unlabeled sites in my bar. Some more obvious than others. Just a domain name is necessary.


----------



## Twiffles (May 31, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> *Challenge:* 100 points to who guesses all the unlabeled sites in my bar. Some more obvious than others. Just a domain name is necessary.


It's too easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put my address bar up there instead, yeah.


Spoiler


----------



## Satangel (May 31, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Similar position as CannonFoddr- if I see a good guide, writeup, tech description or something I will usually bookmark it for later use/reference. Same with news stories, films/tv shows for when I have time/hard drive space and games I am interested in.
> 
> I also have the odd big set of bookmarks for news sites (right click and bookmark all tabs) that I bookmark for later reading (especially if I only visit the site once a week or so and they have some 20 good articles a day on there) rather than leave open in the browser- I got in the habit of full shutdowns and if I left them all open between images, my connection and the amount of tabs the browser would take about 4 minutes to become useful.
> 
> ...



You should all check out this handy little extension for Firefox:

Read it Later

More info on it.

It's a superb utility, super handy and it works so well. There's about 20 things in there, mostly topics from GBAtemp that I need to read later.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 31, 2010)

1 Mangafox 
2 Serebii


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2010)

Loads more than 31 but they're all categorised into individual folders on my bookmarks bars.


----------



## mad567 (May 31, 2010)

1. serebii
2. gbatemp
3. facebook
4. troktiko ( famous greek blog)
5. youtube
6. thegreekz (greek forum)
7. ONe rom site
8. Gamefaqs
9. Myspace
10. -snip-
11. -snip-
12. Photobucket
13. rockman exezone
14. Cracked apps for ipod touch page
15. gamespot


----------



## giratina16 (May 31, 2010)

I've got 63 so far.


----------



## prowler (May 31, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I strongly recommend people to try my bookmark toolbar arrangement. I've always been a firm believer in people doing as I command so you should definitely set up your toolbar as such with your top visited sites. Its not some Firefox secret, Its just convenient for me and I expect everyone to do as I do. Save the regular bookmarks for random sites.








This is mine (crappy quality, saved as jpeg). Easy to access all my bookmarks
Menu bar gone and replaced with the Firefox button.






 I love my Firefox.


----------



## T-hug (May 31, 2010)

I only have one bookmark for opera and 13 sites on the speed dial.


----------



## Raika (May 31, 2010)

33...
Man I need to clean up.


----------



## DarknessxD407 (May 31, 2010)

I have about 8. I mostly type in my websites xP


----------



## Thoob (May 31, 2010)

Only 13. I like to keep them only in the toolbar, and as you can see they are in alphabetical order because of my slight OCD-ness. The ones that are blurred out are file sharing sites, so I thought I shouldn't show them.


----------



## dark ajax (May 31, 2010)

I have like 70 bookmarks in total, and about 28 in the toolbar...


----------



## Lyon057 (May 31, 2010)

47 bookmarks, two in the toolbar.


----------



## Thoob (May 31, 2010)

mad567 said:
			
		

> 1. serebii
> 2. gbatemp
> 3. facebook
> 4. troktiko ( famous greek blog)
> ...








 remove these nao!


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 1, 2010)

Opera doesn't display how many I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe 300 or more? More than 7 years of useful, interesting and funny sites. I usually do not bookmark specific pages.

My browser: http://imgur.com/8oI9t.png

*Firefox is so ugly!*




Opera is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT
About 550 bookmarks, according to IE8.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I HAVE TOO MANY
so i have this
SAFARI


Spoiler










GOOGLE CHROME



Spoiler


----------



## KDH (Jun 1, 2010)

Well Over 100, neatly sorted into about 40 nested folders.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm pretty organized, so I have folders, sub-folders, and sub-sub folders of bookmarks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Only 13. I like to keep them only in the toolbar, and as you can see they are in alphabetical order because of my slight OCD-ness. The ones that are blurred out are file sharing sites, so I thought I shouldn't show them.


I can tell what the second blur is.

The first one looks a bit like MediaFire.

Oh, I hadn't noticed the third one, but I can tell what that one is too.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 1, 2010)

Only 6
https://ieonline.microsoft.com/#ieslice
http://www.ieaddons.com/en/ie8slice/Default.aspx
http://www.google.com/pacman/
http://wikipedia.org/
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_VI
http://i47.tinypic.com/zu3wj.jpg


----------



## Thoob (Jun 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one's not MediaFire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm sure you can tell the second one it has a distinctive icon even when blurred. I didn't think the third one was very well known actually.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 1, 2010)

Heh, some of your bookmark lists sound like my toolbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Over 1000 in folders, 930 unsorted. Mostly art and craft tutorials, supplies, programming and video links.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought not, but it did look a little like it.

And it was actually the wording which I was able to mentally de-blur.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 2, 2010)

15 on firefox (important sites)
30 or so on IE (random shit)
100+ on Opera (pr0n)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

Not a fan of bookmarks, I'm OCD for typing in website names. On my main computer I have a link to Nostalgia Critic reviews and the classic GBAtemp Google searcher. The rest are warez sites. On the laptop I think I have bookmarked some online anime.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 5, 2010)

I fit in the 31+ category. In other words, too many.


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm not even going to count...there are too many!


----------



## Some1CP (Jun 10, 2010)

161 bookmarks


----------



## Urza (Jun 10, 2010)

1085.

Also obligatory picture of my FF setup:


----------



## alidsl (Jun 10, 2010)

I got 9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All the ones I need including teh romz website


----------



## windwakr (Jun 10, 2010)

129 bookmarks


4 folders:

Blender, 16 bookmarks. Blender(3d modeling program) related stuff.
Junk, 55 bookmarks. Stuff I want to remember, but don't care about too much.
Coding, 32 bookmarks. Just general coding related stuff.
NES, 12 bookmarks. NES coding related stuff.

and 14 bookmarks not in any folder. These are the sites I visit the most.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 10, 2010)

over 200 in firefox, i frequently sort and delete any bookmarks i don't use.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 10, 2010)

Too many xD. Of course there's GBAtemp, then there are some cheat sites, some translating sites (absolutezero, crimson nocturnal, etc), other game related sites. I also have a few anime/manga sites. And the rest are all fanfics I still want to read. And then there's DeviantArt and AKAIO Forums.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 10, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I have about 17 bookmarks on my Firefox web browser.
> 
> What they are:
> 
> ...



why would you want that biased junk on your bookmarks? ign are just as worse.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> why would you want that biased junk on your bookmarks? ign are just as worse.


Excuse me, just as worse? You mean "just as bad". (Strictly grammatical though; I'm not saying I agree, but I'm not saying I disagree either.)

Also, I had countless bookmarks on the old computer, and some of them were probably on pages that no are longer up.

On my Fx bar I have 16 shortcuts, and only about 15 unsorted.

The other computer has hundreds, but I never use them.


----------



## zuron7 (Jun 11, 2010)

0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm too lazy to bookmark the sites which I go to so I just memorize them(takes a second).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 11, 2010)

Too much to say. Probably 89.
I have about 40 on the bookmar toolbar.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jun 14, 2010)

20 on this end. Ubuntu forums, couple of rom sites, GBATemp, MyLifeIsAverage, a few webcomics and a couple of random bookmarks I probably needed for college at one point or something.

... and a link to the Gentoo website for some reason.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 17, 2010)

Only 10,  don''t get how people can have so many. i hate cluttered things. oh and in case you're wondering:

1)Amazon
2)AOL
3)Apple
4)Facebook
5)Google
6)Hotmail
7)Myspace UK
8)Puja.net (a Hindu site made by an American)
9)Wikipedia
10)Youtube

see? I even have them arranged alphabettically!

PS: gameboy13's number 11--> NICE!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 17, 2010)

Too many to count.  I'll guess 100+.   Mostly pirate related stuff (not just DS either), forums, reference sites and store links.  But this particular PC has been running on the same format for about 4 years now, so it's pretty cluttered with stuff.  I'm just too lazy to reformat.


----------



## Am0s (Jun 18, 2010)

52 bookmarks


----------



## prowler (Jun 18, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Only 6
> https://ieonline.microsoft.com/#ieslice
> http://www.ieaddons.com/en/ie8slice/Default.aspx
> http://www.google.com/pacman/
> ...


Them are some odd bookmarks...


----------

